# My main man had dies RIP Bruno



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi i had to have my african bullmastiff put down on tuesday due to kidney failure, he lost so much weight and started to lose the use of his legs so i had to make the decision to put the poor guy out of his misery,

You will be missed M8


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry he was a gorgeous doggie... run free Bruno


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

bret1789 said:


> Hi i had to have my african bullmastiff put down on tuesday due to kidney failure, he lost so much weight and started to lose the use of his legs so i had to make the decision to put the poor guy out of his misery,
> 
> You will be missed M8


I know everyone says it in these times, but sorry.honestly sorry to hear about this. losing a loved one is hard. my thoughts are with you.

he has the moody BM pout:-D

focus on the good memorys.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

RIP, im sure he will be bullying all the other smaller dogs in doggy heaven!!! hes a beauty, sorry for your loss.


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments people, this guy is gonna be missed so much. we have a english mastiff who is missing him so much he has been sulking for days.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

bret1789 said:


> Thanks for all the comments people, this guy is gonna be missed so much. we have a english mastiff who is missing him so much he has been sulking for days.


 aw, R.I.P. Bruno, you'll be missed, obviously! Have fun in doggy heavenx.
sorry for your loss, i really am x


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

It was such a shame for him, he went from being so strong to very frail within 6 weeks.
On monday night he started going off his legs and would not respond much. I decided Tuesday to have a vet out to the house as i did not want to put him through any more dragging him into the car and to the vets. They checked him over and said his Kidneys had failed and that he was in a bad state and i decided the best thing to do was put the poor guy out of his misery.
I tell you what people this guy was a great friend and was great with my kids we had been saving for a holiday for my 2 kids but we had to use the money for the callout,putting him to sleep, and his cremation but i tell you what i would do it again as i loved this guy just as much as one of my kids.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, you were there for him when he needed you the most and you made the ultimate scarifice for your friend, he is at peace and you gave him that gift, remember only the good, and remember you will be together again one day.
Our thoughts are with you all at this sad time.


----------

